# Geryi Pics



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Just got a Couple ...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Full tank shot for Death ...








135 gallon ....


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Preetty cool!
lined up and ready to race!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

traumatic said:


> Preetty cool!
> lined up and ready to race!
> [snapback]871494[/snapback]​


Vroom Vroom !!!!!


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

shoaling geryi is awesome. and you're just the guy to do it from the looks of it. they're awesome.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

dutchfrompredator said:


> shoaling geryi is awesome. and you're just the guy to do it from the looks of it. they're awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dutch







, They have been together in a 'GROUP" for about a year now ...
They dont Shoal :rasp: Merely tolerate eachother ..


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

very nice


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

nice setup i'd love that in my house!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

that's a beautiful pic :nod:


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Good to see the little monsters again!

As always I am speachless about their coloration its just like


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, beautiful pictures, man








It looks like a racing line-up indeed









btw: would you mind me using that first picture on my website?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Wow, beautiful pictures, man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Judazz, 
I dont mind at all , Have Fun








Serygo , Ries , Sherriff Freak, Sheppard ...
Thanks Guys


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

those are the guys that have that cool mowhawk right?









how bout a shot straight on, if you have one, i think that shits pretty cool


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

They look great


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> those are the guys that have that cool mowhawk right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Sir they are ....

Ill work on a Straight up shot for ya ....



> They look great


Thanks Buddy ...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice looking Geryi, I'll try to get some pics of mine up here too. We should start a 'Post your Geryi Pictures'


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow...that first pic is just drool worthy









You have some good looking fish, great job


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> Nice looking Geryi, I'll try to get some pics of mine up here too. We should start a 'Post your Geryi Pictures'
> [snapback]871876[/snapback]​


Thanks , But I done know if the "'Post your Geryi Pictures' would work cuz not alot of people have them ...








There would be like 5 or 6 posts probably ....


> You have some good looking fish, great job


Thanks Jan ..


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

I never realized a Geryi looked so sweet.....may have to consider getting one.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Gorgeous bro. As always I am absolutely in awe


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> Gorgeous bro. As always I am absolutely in awe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks , Love them Ribs


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Geryi are great fish to keep. If you have the chance to even get one, do it. You won't regret it man.

It would still be the best topic if we had the post pics of Geryi. I think theres about 5 members on this site that have them.


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

Those are really great pics


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Full tank shot for Death ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...










there no fish in that full tank shot

but they are truley amazing looking though
what are there diets


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> :rasp: there no fish in that full tank shot
> 
> but they are truley amazing looking though
> what are there diets
> ...


Thought I was the only one who noticed that.









That first pic is f*cking awesome man!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Are these guys moved yet bro? Still need to check out the fishroom. Whats the admission price again?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Love that first pic man!! Love it!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Death in # said:


> :rasp: there no fish in that full tank shot
> 
> but they are truley amazing looking though
> what are there diets
> ...


Yes that pic was taken while it was cycling , It has since been Dercorated and the fish have been added . I didnt have enough shots on the camera to take a New one ...(Friends Cam) only 8 shots available









As far as the diet, they get, shrimp , Beefheart, Pellets, and Sometimes an ocassional Quarentined feeders...


> That first pic is f*cking awesome man!


Thanks Big Dog










> Are these guys moved yet bro? Still need to check out the fishroom. Whats the admission price again?


Abb, 
Yes they are moved in , the Pygo tank and Geryi tank are up and running , the Manny tank is cycling and I am expecting him this week. 
Admission is free to all P-fury members :rasp: 
Thanks Guys for all your Nice Words ..


----------



## tigger (Mar 19, 2004)

nice pics.







i always wanted to get some geryi's but overhere on the leftcoast theyre hard to find. the guy i got my p's from hasent even heard of em. i just love the racing stripe on yours. i think they should be the POTM. what do you think?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

tigger said:


> nice pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tigger







, and Sure I think they the pic maybe POTM material , Ill try to enter it in the Nexts months Contest ..







But SOme of those Pics that Our members take are just Phemnomial , I dont think I can compete .
P.S. Im like Death in #'s when it comes to POTM Contests :laugh: , Always the Bridesmaid







Never the Bride ...or 2nd Place finisher :rasp:


----------



## tigger (Mar 19, 2004)

well if you decide to enter your pics you got my vote


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome pics of your Geryi's







Post some pics of your manny once he's
acclimatized


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> Awesome pics of your Geryi's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Sir







and No prob on those Manny Pics , Ill have them for you


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Wow nice pictures. They look so calm and relaxed.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Quality fish....VERY nice.

<~~~ Very jealous


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

Ooowww man !!! , you have there dream-seras























They are so awesome beautiful , some day i wil have maybe my own Geryi's


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Lyle said:


> Quality fish....VERY nice.
> 
> <~~~ Very jealous
> [snapback]873867[/snapback]​


Nothing to be Jealous of Lyle







I thank you for your kind words ....


> They are so awesome beautiful , some day i wil have maybe my own Geryi's


.
And I hope that someday is soon


----------

